# No hand slap, no fork hit. Just a SDS:)



## OldGuy (Jul 20, 2020)

So far, no hand slap that I've noticed and no fork hits. Shooting TTF, bands matched to ammo mass. But a few days ago punched myself in the face. Sort of embarrassing. Not sure if anyone else has or are willing to note this experience? I draw the slingshot the way I draw my recurve bow. Point it down as I draw on the bands and then bring the slingshot up while drawing to anchor point. Release. At some point in the final phase the band broke at the pouch. Release hand smacks the corner of my mouth. The "slingshot dope slap(SDS)".

There was a slight nick, tear. Though I could shoot a short session. Then replace the bands. Almost learned my lesson to replace bands before they fail. Yesterday a small hole in the band was noticed. Shot off 50 rounds before the hole got too big for comfort. Maybe I'm too cheap and need another SDS?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh your not the first. I promise. LoL .


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Don't feel bad. I punched myself in the eye once just trying to turn off my alarm clock. My arm was halfway numb from sleeping on it. As I reached across myself for the alarm, my elbow failed and dropped my hand right onto my eye.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

PS ... SDS should be added to the official terminology list! That's pretty awesome.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Another I now have to accomplish in my sling shot journey. SDS


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You’re not the first and won’t be the last. Glad it wasn’t any worse.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m kinda well almost sorry Lisa, ok I’m not laughing at you, but I’m splitting a gut laughing with you your post was not what I was expecting, but it’s the best one ever


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Tag said:


> I'm kinda well almost sorry Lisa, ok I'm not laughing at you, but I'm splitting a gut laughing with you your post was not what I was expecting, but it's the best one ever


Oh, it gets much worse, that was the short version. I was actually at a rest area in Ohio when that happened as I used to be a flatbed truck driver. I drove 18 wheelers solo all over the US and Canada picking up and delivering steel, lumber, machinery, etc. I was on my way to our big terminal in Gary Indiana when that happened. When I got there, everyone wanted to know what happened. I could of said a lot of things, but I told the truth. I gave myself a black eye trying to turn off my alarm clock. My handle was Sled dog as I was from the Upper Michigan, known for our snow and I would drive through pretty much any snow storm when other would give up and park their truck. As a teen I drove a rear wheel drive Chevette with bald tires. 80,000 pounds sticks to the road pretty good compared to a Chevette. 
I was the only female solo flatbed driver out of a fleet of 1200 drivers, so I was pretty well known in the company. New guys would see me from across the parking lot and complain about seeing a really short guy driving truck 2759 who had long hair, which was against company policy being past the collar. Why did they have to get their hair cut and keep it short when that little dude didn't? They had no policy for women at the time, so too bad!
Anyhow, some people thought I might of been attacked at the rest area and didn't want to admit it and word got to the safety department. But the safety guy said that I could of just said a bungee cord broke and smacked me while I was tarping a load. That happened usually to newbie drivers who pulled the bungee toward themselves, but sometimes it just happens no matter what you do. The safety guy said no one would bother to make up a story about punching themselves in the eye reaching for the alarm clock, so it had to be true. How embarrassing.
Lisa


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Lisa said:


> Don't feel bad. I punched myself in the eye once just trying to turn off my alarm clock. My arm was halfway numb from sleeping on it. As I reached across myself for the alarm, my elbow failed and dropped my hand right onto my eye.


Had a similar experience! I once woke up from a nap with a "dead arm"... I slept with my arm under my head and must have cut off circulation. I panicked because I couldn't feel my arm. So I reach over with my other hand and pull my arm out from under my head, and it just flops out! I don't know what I was thinking then but I just needed to look at my arm to see if it was okay. So I tried to pull it around with the other hand so I could look.. and my elbow failed - my hand just fell straight down and smashed right onto my nose... I had no idea then that a "dead arm" was that heavy... probably the dumbest I have ever felt hitting myself...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations Lisa On an awesome career. I think truckers should write a book on #@%* drivers. I have a short story, funny now, but not then. This guy I worked with at an aluminum plant put in his application to be a trailer spotter. The applicants had to take a hands on test. He goes out hooks the trailer up gets the hoses connected and parks that trailer like a pro. He then unhooks the hoses waves to everyone watching and pulls out. He got excited and forgot to drop the dollies. The trailer was loaded and it bent in the middle‍♂ He left the property immediately.


----------

